# Peppermint Roses



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

For my bridge club friends, I made little bags of peppermint roses, you put them in your coffee or your hot chocolate for a treat.

1 peppermint
1 little rose silicone mold

into the toaster over set at 275 degrees for 10 min, let cool and unmold.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No pun intended, but those look sweet!


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

That is crazy cool! Love it!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you think this would work in the microwave? 
such a nice idea,and I would like a cup,if you can keep it warm the way to Oregon!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow that is Neat, I bet the women really enjoyed your roses.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Do you think this would work in the microwave? 
such a nice idea,and I would like a cup,if you can keep it warm the way to Oregon!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Do you think this would work in the microwave?
> such a nice idea,and I would like a cup,if you can keep it warm the way to Oregon!


I don't know about the microwave. I used to just drop a peppermint in my coffee, but experimenting with the molds I used the toaster oven.


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

where did you get the silicon mold???


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

carughooker said:


> where did you get the silicon mold???


My friend sells the molds, http://www.etsy.com/listing/208154845/tiny-rose-silicone-fondant-cake-soap?
I got several from her so I am going to experi "mint" with them  with different shapes.
I am thinking ahead for Valentine's Day, maybe some little hearts.
I saw some heart molds in Walmart but they are too big.


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the Etsy link. Had to get a few!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

mrssnakeboy said:


> Thanks for the Etsy link. Had to get a few!


 :thumbup: me too!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> My friend sells the molds, http://www.etsy.com/listing/208154845/tiny-rose-silicone-fondant-cake-soap?
> I got several from her so I am going to experi "mint" with them  with different shapes.
> I am thinking ahead for Valentine's Day, maybe some little hearts.
> I saw some heart molds in Walmart but they are too big.


I think the seller is a KPer too? I'm sure I recognize her name. Cute molds!

Edited to say- great idea!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very clever &#128512;&#128515;


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

What a sweet idea! Beautiful roses!! Thanks for sharing! Merry Christmas Ho-ho-ho!!


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

What a lovely idea. It's one I'm going to try. Thanks
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Clever idea. Do they float? I would think a peppermint candy would sink.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it!!!! Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

hcontario said:


> Clever idea. Do they float? I would think a peppermint candy would sink.


When I put it on the cloud of whipped cream it stayed for a little while then eventually sank and melted.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

First I'd need the mold, hobby lobby?


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

#1Patsy said:


> First I'd need the mold, hobby lobby?


You can find them in all the craft supplies stores. I live out in the country so I buy mine online. 
I am wanting to find some with hearts or lips so I can make them for Valentine's Day.


----------



## nab (Aug 26, 2011)

What a neat idea. I think I may have to do some. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> My friend sells the molds, http://www.etsy.com/listing/208154845/tiny-rose-silicone-fondant-cake-soap?
> I got several from her so I am going to experi "mint" with them  with different shapes.
> I am thinking ahead for Valentine's Day, maybe some little hearts.
> I saw some heart molds in Walmart but they are too big.


Thank you for the link! Your friend's molds are exquisite!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

How cool!


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

I had to order a few also, what a great idea.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to know also?


carughooker said:


> where did you get the silicon mold???


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I did get heart molds a Joann's that had 1" hearts. That seemed to be a good size.


Punkin51 said:


> My friend sells the molds, http://www.etsy.com/listing/208154845/tiny-rose-silicone-fondant-cake-soap?
> I got several from her so I am going to experi "mint" with them  with different shapes.
> I am thinking ahead for Valentine's Day, maybe some little hearts.
> I saw some heart molds in Walmart but they are too big.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

What a great idea!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> I did get heart molds a Joann's that had 1" hearts. That seemed to be a good size.


Thanks sockyarn!!!


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

Great idea, I will try it with cinnamon candies for apple cider


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

yeshbetha said:


> Great idea, I will try it with cinnamon candies for apple cider


That is a great idea!!!! I'm going to do that too!!!

I just thought of something else, they would make good cupcake toppers as well.


----------



## yeshbetha (Feb 14, 2013)

Wish I new this a week ago, made spiced cider with Brachs candies; 3.5 ounces to 1 gallon cider, they loved it


----------



## mdgallogly (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds wonderful & can't wait to try it!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

They are so beautiful I ran over to amazon to buy a rose silicone mold.. Such a sweet idea.. My only problem is that i dont have a toaster oven..any suggestions?? Ya think a regular oven or microwave would work? Just love them.. Thanks so much for sharing.. And Merry Christmas :0)


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> No pun intended, but those look sweet!


How cute!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lainey513 said:


> They are so beautiful I ran over to amazon to buy a rose silicone mold.. Such a sweet idea.. My only problem is that i dont have a toaster oven..any suggestions?? Ya think a regular oven or microwave would work? Just love them.. Thanks so much for sharing.. And Merry Christmas :0)


I don't see why not. I watched mine closely and they had melted completely at 10 minutes. A little spilled out the first time then the second time it was just the right amount, I guess some peppermints are bigger than others 

I would try the oven rather than the microwave. I have no idea how it would do in a microwave, it may damage the mold.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

That's cool!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty. Whee did you get the mold?


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty. Where did you get the mold?


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Dimples16 said:


> Very pretty. Where did you get the mold?


I got it here: http://www.etsy.com/listing/208154845/tiny-rose-silicone-fondant-cake-soap?

She sells a lot of molds if you want to try other shapes.


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this idea. I bought some molds and plan on making these peppermint roses to go with homemade hot cocoa in mugs with homemade cozies to match for next Christmas for my autistic son's day staff! I think he can even help make them, as he's pretty handy in the kitchen. Thanks for such a simple but cute idea!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The mold goes into the toaster oven? Pretty


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats great.. Perhaps ill put it on a cookie sheet and keep checking the first few times to see how long and how it melts..you think a 210 oven would be the same eat as a toaster oven right? I just love them and the idea of it..and it makes such a cute adorable little add to gift like the other girl said with hit cocoa and cozies and such..
Thanks again.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

pretty. where did you find the molds?


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

willi66 said:


> I think the seller is a KPer too? I'm sure I recognize her name. Cute molds!
> 
> Edited to say- great idea!


LaurelArts does the tiny babies. On Etsy she has lots of really cute cookie cutters too. Very talented lady.

Robin


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

what if you don't have a toaster oven?? Would a microwave work??


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Might be a silly question, but what is a toaster oven?

would love to make them


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

That whole idea is just SMART! Well done.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

carughooker said:


> what if you don't have a toaster oven?? Would a microwave work??


I don't know about the microwave. I do know you can put those molds in the oven and the freezer, but I don't think I would put it in a microwave.
I guess you could melt your candy in the microwave and then pour into the mold.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Scottie55 a toaster oven is a small countertop appliance that bakes and toasts.


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Isuel said:


> Scottie55 a toaster oven is a small countertop appliance that bakes and toasts.


Thank you, I have a double oven cooker, the top one is also a grill, so I think I will try using that, when I get back home from my 5 months in India


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great idea


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

oh these are great!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

What a great idea!! So cute! &#127801;


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

willi66 said:


> I think the seller is a KPer too? I'm sure I recognize her name. Cute molds!
> 
> Edited to say- great idea!


Punkin51
What a great idea, have seen many of the others you have posted

fortunate1
I think needing the toaster oven at 275 degrees, a microwave would get to hot to quickly and might ruin the mold

I believe she was or is a KP member, but haven't seen her on for some time. I think since she was selling lots of buttons, and then they didn't allow buttons to be posted on the forum any longer, and she stopped posting. Hope she is OK. 
Looks like she hasn't posted on the forum in quite a while.


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Punkin51
> What a great idea, have seen many of the others you have posted
> 
> fortunate1
> ...


That did happen, but that's not why she left. She was verbally attacked by someone she held in high regard, they called her stupid and said she was not adding anything to the forum. I happen to know she fought hard to get the Designer's Pattern Section up and running, maintained it, helped others tremendously and I just think it hurt her so bad to keep coming back here every day, so she chose to not hurt herself anymore. Sad because she was a real asset to this community.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> That did happen, but that's not why she left. She was verbally attacked by someone she held in high regard, they called her stupid and said she was not adding anything to the forum. I happen to know she fought hard to get the Designer's Pattern Section up and running, maintained it, helped others tremendously and I just think it hurt her so bad to keep coming back here every day, so she chose to not hurt herself anymore. Sad because she was a real asset to this community.


I saw you mentioned in one of your posts she is a friend of yours, please send her my best.

It is sad that some feel the need to attack others, which I have experienced also by a few, and I'm sorry to hear it got to the point she decided to leave the forum. I have gotten to the point if those who want to attack or cause drama, when they don't even know me, I try to ignore them and not reply to a PM which a few have also sent me.
If I see a post they commented on I just bypass commenting.

Please send her my best and wish her a Happy New Year for me.
Thanks


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> I saw you mentioned in one of your posts she is a friend of yours, please send her my best.
> 
> It is sad that some feel the need to attack others, which I have experienced also by a few, and I'm sorry to hear it got to the point she decided to leave the forum. I have gotten to the point if those who want to attack or cause drama, when they don't even know me, I try to ignore them and not reply to a PM which a few have also sent me.
> If I see a post they commented on I just bypass commenting.
> ...


I sure will tell her. I do her test knitting, so we are in contact almost daily. I know this will mean a lot to her.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> I sure will tell her. I do her test knitting, so we are in contact almost daily. I know this will mean a lot to her.


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Love them and the idea!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Punkin51 said:


> I sure will tell her. I do her test knitting, so we are in contact almost daily. I know this will mean a lot to her.


I miss seeing her art too. All the best from me too.

Robin


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

String Queen said:


> I miss seeing her art too. All the best from me too.
> 
> Robin


I will sure tell her. I think she is just heartbroken. Maybe someday she will come back.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe she could just treat us by posting something in Other Crafts. &#128522;


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

String Queen said:


> Maybe she could just treat us by posting something in Other Crafts. 😊


That is a great suggestion, I will ask her....sneaky aren't we?


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh she should come back.. Too many people appreciate her and her ideas and work and for a few "mad at the world people" she shoudnt let them rob her of people who do care.. 

Just fluff them off that doesnt turn them on getting people to be upset and leave does!


----------



## AuroraX99 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

